# Stabilizer price vs. performance



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I've never been a big stabilizer guy, but what would be the difference between say a $40 Cartel and a $240 B-Stinger? By the time you buy the front, side, v-bar, and weights, you can have a lot of money in this stuff.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

You can wrap up a lot of money fast in stabilizers. I just bought some and the best I found $ for $ was the b stinger comp front bar. It was the stiffest, lightest bar for the money . They make more experience ones but I didn't see them helping any more.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

My vote, after you add the expense of weights, v-bar brackets, and everything else, would be for a Doinker Fatty. I think that's the stiffest/lightest stabilizer for the money.


----------



## rs3711 (May 1, 2008)

I have both the Doinkers and the B Stingers. I like both. The Doinkers seem to dampen sound and vibration better. The B Stingers seem to stabilize better, for better aiming. I have 30" front bars in both and 15" B Stinger on back and a 12" Doinker on back.


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

So the Cartel stuff looks thin, i guess it wouldnt be as stiff...??


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

nccrutch said:


> So the Cartel stuff looks thin, i guess it wouldnt be as stiff...??


A buddy of mine bought a cartel before he knew any better. That thing bends more than a medium action fishing pole. It doesn't settle and bounces on the shot bad. You'd be better off with PVC pipe than a cartel. 

The new b stinger competitor is a good performing bar from the reviews I've read.


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Check out Coach Bernies, a member here on AT he has some nice rods, everything you need plus advice.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

nccrutch said:


> I've never been a big stabilizer guy, but what would be the difference between say a $40 Cartel and a $240 B-Stinger? By the time you buy the front, side, v-bar, and weights, you can have a lot of money in this stuff.



Yes, you sure can have a lot of money tied up in a set of stabs nowadays. First thing to consider would be if you use a lot of weight. Say 10 ounces or more. Then the high priced stuff is worth it because it is stiffer, flexes a ton less, less resonance, and so on. There are others out there that do the same thing as good if not better and at a lot better price.

But , if you do not use a ton of weight you will not get the benefits of all that cash you just spent.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

bernies new dragon all carbon stabilizers they are just as stiff as a bee stinger and are a fraction of the price.


----------



## nickel shooter5 (Dec 26, 2009)

I just sold my Bernies and got bee stinger..... best move I ever made on stabilizers.


----------



## knox_nate (Dec 27, 2009)

Sure these guys know a lot more than I do about stabilizers, but I got one of the Vendetta 12" stabs (may still use it for hunting out of the blind) and I love it. Put it on there and my bow holds real easy now. I can tell a world of difference, but I have never used a bstinger or doinker so I can't really compare it to those. I had always just used a short cheap stab, and come to find out I was basically just adding weight to the bow and getting nothing out of it.


----------



## 3-D Quest (Jan 26, 2007)

Crutch, 
If your serious about target shooting: go with the best you can afford. MOST...of the time, you get what you pay for...Most. 
I've owned Vibracheck, Doinker, AEP, Bernies and B-stinger.
My choice is B-stinger; Not gonna' knock any of these others. Other shooters are having excellent results with each...To each his own.
But, for the price; Bernie's stuff cannot be beat. It's as stiff and high quality as anything out there.


----------



## gjstudt (Nov 14, 2005)

Ohio_3Der said:


> My vote, after you add the expense of weights, v-bar brackets, and everything else, would be for a Doinker Fatty. I think that's the stiffest/lightest stabilizer for the money.



I agree


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

nccrutch said:


> I've never been a big stabilizer guy, but what would be the difference between say a $40 Cartel and a $240 B-Stinger? By the time you buy the front, side, v-bar, and weights, you can have a lot of money in this stuff.


Darrel, I used to not be that big into them either. I learned last yr. that the advantages of the Super Stiff carbon rods(Doinker Fatty)& how much it really improved my shot. As good of a shooter as you already are, they'll help you.some.


----------

